# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Backloop vielleicht doch einfacher als Frontloop???

## KaptinT

Moinsen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mich mal eben kurz vorstellen... Ich bin der Tobi 29 Jahre jung, 82kg und surfe seit 21Jahren. Bis jetzt lag mein schwerpunkt auf den Classic Moves (Duck Jibe, 360er... ) im Flachwasser und einfach nur weit und hoch Springen in der Welle.

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Ist der Backloop vielleicht doch einfacher als der Frontloop??? 

Ich war am Freitag in Heiligenhafen (bei 7bft mit 4.0qm und 76l) und hab bei einem hohen Sprung irgendwie ausversehen einen Backloop eingeleitet. Danach war ich total stoked... als ich mich wieder gesammelt hatte hab ich es gleich nochmal versucht, aber dieses mal bewust. Die Rotation hat wieder super geklappt, war aber zu langsam und bin mit der Nose im Wasser hngen geblieben. Hab dann bestimmt 20 weitere versucht, wovon zum Schluss zwei voll durchrotiert waren. Gestanden hab ich aber keinen. 
Meine positive Erfahrung war, dass das ben nicht weh getan hat.... gut, ein zwei mal schon wenn man mit dem Oberschenkel aufs Wasser klatscht, ist aber nicht einmal blau und tut nur kaum weh. Hatte aber auch einen Helm auf, sonst wre mein linkes Ohr jetzt garantiert hin.
Das witzig ist, das ich mich vorher nie direkt mit dem Backloop beschftigt hatte. Den Frontloop kann ich im Kopf perfekt, aber auf dem Wasser geht dann einfach nix, aber das kennen ja die meisten bestimmt  :Wink: 

Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings, ob der Frontloop beim ben genauso wenig weh tut wie der Backloop? und ob ich den auch einfach mal machen soll? Aber irgendwie hab ich vor dem Frontloop mehr schiss.... 

Haben ander hier hnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Wrde mich ber Erfahrungen und auch Tips wie ich den Back- und Frontloop stehen kann sehr freuen.

Also haut in die Tasten
Gru Tobi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tigger1983

hey bin gerade in einer hnlichen situation. Fange gerade auch vermehrt mit wave an. Und will auch mit dem Frontloop starten. Ich hab neulich nen Trick aus dem  Tricktironary probiert. Und zwar machst du nen kontrollierten Schleudersturz bei lowwind. Das schne dabei ist, die Bewegung ist sehr hnlich. Und man kriegt auch ein gefhl fr die rotation. Ich fands schon mal sehr gut, und werde meine Schleuderstrze noch weiter perfektionieren bis ich dann mal das Board mitnehme. 
Ich denke das schwerste bei dem move ist wohl die berwindung, und so kannst du sie auf jedenfall reduzieren.
probiers mal bei den nchsten leichten tagen aus..

----------


## KaptinT

Ich finde persnlich die bung ohne Brett nicht so toll... Kennst du dieses Video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTjxJTiTmSg

Das knnte ich mir eher als Vorbung vorstellen.

----------


## tigger1983

ja gesehen hab ich es schon, aber noch nicht ausprobiert... Wobei der Anfang halt auch sehr hnlich ist, zu dem wie es im tricktionary ist. Nur das du halt in den Schlaufen bist. Ist bestimmt auch mal en Versuch wert.
Sag ruhig mal bescheid wenn du weiter kommst...

----------


## KaptinT

ich werde berichten  :Smile:

----------


## FreundDerSonne

Also beim Backloop ist die Einleitung nicht das Problem, sondern die Landung. Ich muss gestehen, das ich ihn noch nie Probiert habe, aber so wurde mir berichtet  :Wink: 
Beim Frontloop ist das Problem die berwindung das Ding durch zu ziehen. Wenn du ihn technisch korrekt springst, ist er nicht schmerzhaft, auch wenn du ihn nicht gleich stehst. Falls du wieder aus Heiligenhafen zurck in "bei Bremen"  :Wink:  bist und morgen Zeit/Lust hast nach Cuxhaven hoch zu kommen, knnten wir den zusammen den Frontloop ben. Ich habe ihn letzte Woche so weit hin bekommen, dass ich wieder in Wasserstartposition lande.

----------


## KaptinT

wo gehst du denn morgen in Cux aufs Wasser? Hochwasser liegt ja etwas doof. Eigentlich muss ich aber auch arbeiten, mal schaun ob ich "Gleitzeit" machen kann  :Smile:

----------


## FreundDerSonne

hab dir mal eben eine PN geschrieben, wegen morgen.

----------


## Snuff

Hey KaptinT
Mir ging es zu 100% wie dir... gleiche Ausgangssituation (Oldshool, sichere Sprnge), gleicher Einstieg (Ausversehen in den Backloop reinrotiert) und ab dann immer wieder gemacht. Kam auch schon oft rum, die Landung wird wie schon oben beschrieben sicherlich schwierig. Aber das ist fr mich kein Problem, rotieren find ich schon super, und das landen wird auch sicherlich bald mal klappen! 
Nach diesen Backlooperlebnissen wollte ich dann doch noch mehr. Bei uns war es an eigentlich jedem Surftag so, dass irgendwann irgendwer die gute alte Frontloop-Diskussion (Kopfsache, berwindung, Leichter als Powerhalse) angestoen hat. Nach einem Jahr mit tausenden Diskussionen ber den Frontloop wars mir dann einfach irgendwann zu bld und ich hab ihn einfach probiert. Der erste ging direkt auf den Rcken (relativ schmerzlos). Und spter gab es sogar den ein oder anderen bei dem ich wieder starten konnte...

----------


## KaptinT

komme gerade aus DK zurck  :Smile:  hatten zwar viel Wind, aber zum Loopen waren nicht die richtigen Bedingungen :/ aber ich bleib dran und werde berichten. Ich denke der Frontloop ist jetzt auch bald dran  :Big Smile:

----------

